# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Nhận định và soi kèo Entella vs Ascoli, 01h30 ngày 25/5/2018.

## 188bongda

*Nhận định và soi kèo Entella vs Ascoli, 01h30 ngày 25/5/2018.*
Theo *188 bet*, Ở vòng đấu cuối cùng của giải đấu hạng 2 nước Ý đã chứng kiến 1 cú bật cực mạnh của đội bóng Entella, qua đó thoát hiểm đầu ngoại mục. Ở vòng đấu đó họ đã vượt qua đội bóng Novara và đẩy đối thủ xuống cuối bảng xếp hạng, đồng nghĩa với việc xuống hạng trực tiếp. Còn đội bóng chủ nhà cơ hội trụ lại giải đấu Serie B lại được mở ra. Trong trận đấu đó, đấu pháp mà đội chủ nhà đưa ra là rất hợp lý, với lối chơi dình dập đầy khó chịu đã giúp cho họ giành được chiến thắng trong trận đấu đó. Và 1 xuất đá play off trụ hạng là kết quả đền đáp xứng đáng cho nổ lực không biết mệt mỏi của đội bóng chủ nhà. Tuy nhiên con đường trụ hạng của họ vẫn còn nhiều chông gai, toàn đội bóng cần phải cố gắng thêm 1 lần nữa.

Và chứng ngại vật tiếp theo mà Entella cần phải vượt qua trong kỳ thử thách này chính là Ascoli. Đây chính là liều thuộc thử lòng kiên trì của đội bóng chủ nhà. Entella là đội bóng nhỏ bé thuộc vùng Liguria rất xa lạ với người hâm mộ bóng đá. Họ với chỉ được lên chơi ở giải hạng 2 từ mùa giải 2014/2015. Ở mùa giải đầu tiên họ đã may mắn trụ lại ở giải đấu này vì Catania không thể lên hạng vì gian lận. Tuy nhiên ở 2 mùa giải tiếp theo họ chơi ổn định hơn và cán đích ở vịt rí giữa bảng xếp hạng. Và mùa giải năm nay hi vọng họ có thể lại lại được cái điều tương tự mà 3 mùa giải trước họ đã làm. Truy cập *link 188bet* để cập nhật thêm nhận định bóng đá chính xác nhât


Với việc đang có phong độ không tốt trong quảng thời gian gần đây thì đội bóng chủ nhà khó lòng mà có thể đánh bại được Ascoli trong trận đấu này. Hơn thế nữa ở trận đấu lượt về Ascoli được chơi trên sân nhà , điều đó cho thấy chính đội khách mới là đội hưởng lợi thế. Với phong độ tuyệt vời trong 6 trận đấu gần đây thì cái tên Ascoli là nổi thách thức tới tất cả các đội bóng khác. Với thành tích 6 trận bất bại, trong đó có 4 chiến thắng và 2 trận hòa thì đội khách đang rất tự tin bước vào 2 trận đấu cuối cùng của mùa giải năm nay.

Đây là cặp đấu có tính chất sống còn, thành tích của cả 1 mùa giải được quyết định bởi 2 trận đấu cuối cùng này. Muốn hưởng được bầu không khí mới thi Ascoli cần phải cố gắng hết sức để đánh bại đối thủ. Nhưng cũng nên nhớ rằng đối thủ của họ là đội bóng đang chơi tại giải hạng 2. Sự chênh lệch về trình độ có thể xảy ra ở 2 đội bóng.

*365bong* đã trở lại đăng ký từ bây giờ để nhận được những siêu ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!

----------

